# Blind Man Regains Sight After Doctors Implant...



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

This is a very interesting article. 
Blind Man Regains Sight After Doctors Implant Son's Tooth in His Eye

Thursday, February 28, 2008

Bob McNichol has been fighting to get his sight back, tooth and &#8230; eye?

The 57-year-old Irishman was blinded two years ago after an aluminum explosion at a recycling plant, AFP reported Thursday. His sight has been miraculously restored after doctors inserted his son's tooth in his eye.

"I thought that I was going to be blind for the rest of my life," McNichol told RTE state radio, AFP reported.

After doctors told McNichol there was nothing more they could do for him, he heard about an offbeat operation called Osteo-Odonto-Keratoprosthesis (OOKP) being performed in England.

OOKP, first performed in Italy in the 1960s, involves creating an artificial cornea by using the patient's tooth and surrounding bone as a support, AFP reported.

McNichol's son Robert, 23, donated a tooth, its root and part of his jaw for his father's surgery. McNichol's right eye socket was rebuilt, and a lens was inserted into a hole drilled in Robert's tooth. The procedure required two surgeries lasting a total of 15 hours.

"It is pretty heavy going," McNichol told RTE state radio. "I have enough sight to get around and I can watch television. I have come out from complete darkness to be able to do simple things."

I have to wonder who thinks of these things. Is a doc sitting around and thinking, "I wonder what would happen if i shoved a tooth into someones eye".


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

What's the matter, haven't you ever heard of giving your "eye-teeth" for something valuable?

WM


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

wow, the wonders of modern medical science! seriously though, how _did someone come up with that idea?_


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow. He better keep it clean. Heck of a place to get tootheyeach.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Gunerd said:


> Wow. He better keep it clean. Heck of a place to get tootheyeach.


"tooth ache my eye"
remember that skit?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

niadhf said:


> "tooth ache my eye"
> remember that skit?


I remember that. Chech and Chong.

Does he brush his eye?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I remember that. Chech and Chong.


:smt023
Give that man a Ceegar!:smt033 (you know you are showing your age right?)



> Does he brush his eye?


:anim_lol:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

medical science is really something.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

niadhf said:


> :smt023
> Give that man a Ceegar!:smt033 (you know you are showing your age right?)
> 
> :anim_lol:


I realize that more and more each day.:smt022


----------

